# Tutus all the way from Maine



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Back to back spoiling of my fluffs! I come home from work today to find a package from our friends Erin and Hunter. What a surprise!!! They sent lots of treats and toys but the icing on the cake was..... A TUTU FOR EMMA!!!!! Erin I have been wanting one for Emma. And the matching bow too. So beyond sweet of you to think of my Benny and Emma. Thank you soooo much my sweet friend :wub:

xoxoxoxo

PS...Raining in NJ today so these pics were taken after a potty break in the rain. Emma....not looking happy. 

Here is my tiny dancer!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

ROFLOL....Oh those pics are beyond precious! But that 2nd one is so darned adorable! What's the matter sweet Emma? Don't you want to be a ballerina?

That was really sweet of Erin and Hunter.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

aww how sweet of Erin and Hunter. Emma looks so adorable in the tutu and bow :wub::wub::wub: Jett is one lucky man! He has so many pretty ballerinas to choose from now :thumbsup:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

emma looks so beautiful and delicate in her fairy tutu! her eyes look so soft awww especially in the first and last picture, she sure knows how to get your sympathy if she's just sulking haha!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG! How wonderful!

Looks like Jett has another ballerina to add to his harem. LOL


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OM Gosh,she looks adorable. Now we need to see Benny in tights...


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

These pictures are just beautiful! :wub::wub:That first one should be framed!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

She looks so adorable:wub::wub::wub: Good job Erin & Hunter!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I love the tutu and that bow couldn't be better. Emma is such a doll and looks so so cute!! :wub:
That was so thoughtful of Erin and Hunter, good job!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Oh my gosh, she really does look like a little dancer! Love it! That was so kind of Erin.


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Awww how sweet! I love the second pic! Gorgeous.:wub:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I love it! Emma looks like she belongs on top of a wedding cake!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwwwh she looks SUPER DUPER BEAUTIFUL .. looks like the tutu fits her SO WELL .. I've seen other tutus but I don't know, this looks a little different - it looks a bit bigger than the other one I've seen - or maybe, Emma is a bit smaller? Whatever it is, I love it more when the tutu is a bit bigger like this and oooh let me not forget to mention that I also love bigger bows. Emma makes a very pretty ballerina <3 

hugs
Kat


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Way too cute, Tammy! Another pretty little ballerina here!

Emma looks gorgeous in her brandnew tutu and matching bow even though the rainy break before you've taken the photos!

That's so thoughtful of Erin and Hunter! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh my gosh.....outstanding! Beautiful.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

She always looks miserable in pics, doesn't she LOL!? I keep telling her that Jett doesn't want to dance with a sour-puss! 

Yes I love Erin's tutu b/c it's so big and fluffy. Makes Emma look like a lil stuffed animal. She really did a fabulous job. I don't know Erin...maybe law isn't really your calling but rather a career in ballet fashion is what you should be doing!!! hehehe  

Thank you for all your sweet comments and Erin thank you for letting my Emma model your stunning creation!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

ohh.....Hunter thinks Emma looks GORGEOUS and he wants to take her dancing (but he says he will not wear tights - I even tried to explain to him that real men do wear tights but he would have none of it!). I am so glad that Emma's tutu fits - that was our biggest worry  

Emma darling - we are always happy to have you as a model (pouting face and all!). Hugs to you - you beautiful ballerina! :wub::wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:aktion033:Emma looks absolutely adorable in her new tutu!!!!!!!!! Tammy you got some great pictures, I love that first one. :wub:

I'm thinking someone here on SM needs to get a little girl malt... I'm not mentioning names here.....but she knows who she is.....


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg u have to frame these , shes precious !! the second one is my fav too !


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

2maltmom said:


> :aktion033:Emma looks absolutely adorable in her new tutu!!!!!!!!! Tammy you got some great pictures, I love that first one. :wub:
> 
> I'm thinking someone here on SM needs to get a little girl malt... I'm not mentioning names here.....but she knows who she is.....


 
hmmm.....I wonder who your refering to Miss Pat????:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hunter's Mom said:


> hmmm.....I wonder who your refering to Miss Pat????:HistericalSmiley:


 
:w00t: YOU? Why Erin, I don't know what ever gave you that idea??? (wink)...

....well anyway...you know the old saying...."if the shoe fits - wear it" :thumbsup:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I love the second picture too........so adorable!!! She is darling and I love her tutu!!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Adorable tutu and tutu model! I see her slowly sinking though. Maybe the bow is too heavy  Seriously, Cosy does that whenever I take pics. It's as if she needs to get legs. Ha! Gorgeous Tutu, Erin.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Emma looks absolutely darling! I love the pictures!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Cosy said:


> Adorable tutu and tutu model! I see her slowly sinking though. Maybe the bow is too heavy  Seriously, Cosy does that whenever I take pics. It's as if she needs to get legs. Ha! Gorgeous Tutu, Erin.


 I know right?! Like the bow weighs them down and they can't lift their heads LOL!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

wow!!! she's precious!


----------

